# did anyone try raspberry leaf tea and still go overdue?



## tiasmummy

I am 37 weeks + 3 days and thinking of starting raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil soon to prepare my body better for labour. did anyone try any of these and still go overdue??


----------



## Tess.ie

Not sure about evening primrose oil, but rasperry leaf tea will not induce labor. :)
Its purpose is to tone the uterus so that when you go into labor the contractions are effective. Very possible to drink it for a few weeks before due date and still go over.


----------



## JoMama

I went 5 days over with my DD2 having drunk raspberry leaf tea from 37 wks. All it did was make my contractions much stronger then I ever remember them being with DD1! Which shows it obviously did what it was meant to & toned my uterus muscles up a fair bit. 
Will be trying EPO this time to see if that softens things up quicker ;-) 
Good luck!


----------



## fides

Tess.ie said:


> Not sure about evening primrose oil, but rasperry leaf tea will not induce labor. :)
> Its purpose is to tone the uterus so that when you go into labor the contractions are effective. Very possible to drink it for a few weeks before due date and still go over.

exactly - i took it to help with labor, not to bring it on.

and, yes, i went 13 days over. :flower:


----------



## cmarie33

Ive been taking it for 3 weeks now with the hope that it'll help tone things up!


----------



## caggimedicine

I drank tons of the stuff and was induced at 41+3! It doesn't work. Nothing does!


----------



## cmarie33

caggimedicine said:


> I drank tons of the stuff and was induced at 41+3! It doesn't work. Nothing does!

Doesn't work with going overdue or toning up?


----------



## caggimedicine

cmarie33 said:


> caggimedicine said:
> 
> 
> I drank tons of the stuff and was induced at 41+3! It doesn't work. Nothing does!
> 
> Doesn't work with going overdue or toning up?Click to expand...

Didn't work for either with me.
Nothing worked for bringing on labour - all the old wives tales... that's all they seemed to be.
As far as toning up - the pelvic floor exercises seem to be the only way, although they never got me back to how things were before!


----------



## cmarie33

caggimedicine said:


> cmarie33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caggimedicine said:
> 
> 
> I drank tons of the stuff and was induced at 41+3! It doesn't work. Nothing does!
> 
> Doesn't work with going overdue or toning up?Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't work for either with me.
> Nothing worked for bringing on labour - all the old wives tales... that's all they seemed to be.
> As far as toning up - the pelvic floor exercises seem to be the only way, although they never got me back to how things were before!Click to expand...

Ah well, I like the taste if nothing else! Hehe


----------



## onemorebabe

yep and I still went over.. Primerose oil still went over.. Sex for 5 DAYS IN A ROW WHILE OVER DUE... Still no baby till I was 6 days over due... Baby #2 11 days over..lol it will come out when it comes out unless you plan an induction ( I do not recomend) I was a doula at a hospital and 8 of the 10 csec's I saw were failed inductions..


----------



## Lulu1982

I drank it from about 36 weeks and was induced at 13 days over


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Yup, I used rasberry leaf tea with my daughter, I went 11 days overdue and had two sweeps to get her to come out!! :dohh:


----------



## Lulu1982

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Yup, I used rasberry leaf tea with my daughter, I went 11 days overdue and had two sweeps to get her to come out!! :dohh:

:dohh: I had 4 sweeps too and it still didn't get the madam shifting!


----------



## dan-o

I drank gallons and was 5 days overdue when I was induced with a pessary. 

Mind you, I pushed him out in 3 contractions, and he was facing back to back, so it may well have done something! 
The midwife even asked me afterwards if I'd had RLT as I was one of the quickest she'd seen!


----------



## mommytobe11

from what i understand, it's not meant to induce labor but to make your contractions during labor more efficient. one of my bnb friends drank it from 32 weeks and only pushed for 15 minutes!


----------



## Guppy051708

I used it with my first and didn't have him until 41+5...
I used it with my second and went 38+3

I didn't start using it until 36 weeks with #1. My labor was 30 hours and 6 hours of pushing, but i think him being "overdue" and it being such a long labor was more because 1.) i had severe anemia and i had PICA and 2.) he was back to back.
My second son was only 1 hour 15 minutes from 4cm to start of pushing. I only pushed for 15 minutes and my placenta was born 10 minutes later. I started drinking the tea around 14 weeks (which yes, it is safe as MW said it doesn't induce labor just help build up nutrients and get the uterus working good). Apparently it helped seeing my labor was so fast :lol:

All of the research i have done basically says that it wont make you go into labor, it wont make you go any earlier or later. Basically what it does is gets the uterus in good condition so that when you do go into labor it will work more efficiently.

I didn't use the EPO, now that will soften your cervix, but again, it wont cause you to go into labor.

on top of that i had 2-3 sweeps. None worked. i also did EVERYTHING in the book and it didn't work. Im convinced that babies come when they want to, no matter how much we try.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

ME! I tried everything with baby 1 and he was 9 days over.
I ironically tried NOTHING with number 2 and he was 2 weeks early!


----------



## Guppy051708

MaskedKitteh said:


> ME! I tried everything with baby 1 and he was 9 days over.
> I ironically tried NOTHING with number 2 and he was 2 weeks early!

LOL this is exactly what happened to me as well!


----------



## ktod

Well I have no evidence to back this up so it might just be hearsay but my midwife said it makes you more likely to go overdue! That put me right off using it.


----------



## tiasmummy

ktod said:


> Well I have no evidence to back this up so it might just be hearsay but my midwife said it makes you more likely to go overdue! That put me right off using it.

so much contrary advice....mind you im also starting on evening primrose oil and clary sage soon so i doubt i'll be going overdue :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

A mother begins labor because the surfactant in the babies lungs gets to a certain level, which triggers a series of hormones to be released, then mama starts labor. The surfactant starts producing around 30 weeks, give or take, depends on genes as well (more science is starting to reveal that some families have women go overdue frequently bc their babies dont start producing surfactant until closer to 32 weeks). Anyways, this is something that is regulated with the lungs. It helps the lungs mature and be ready for breathing in life outside of the womb. When it reaches the proper maturity level, then the hormone reaction in the baby happens, then in the mom, then labor starts. In a healthy mom and baby, this is what happens, to bring on labor. 

Taking and doing certain things is not going to speed up the rate of the lung development :nope: A lot of ppl thinK X thing made them go into labor, but in reality they probably would have anyways. Now things like walking and other fitness is helpful for labor bc it gets the baby into the optimal fetal position for birth. Things like sex and EPO are helpful to the cervix bc it softens it so that it can stretch easier. Things like RRLT help tone the uterus so that once labor does start, the contractions are more effective. Things like pregnancy tea is good for the mom so that she is less likely to be anemic and lack other nutrients, so her body can in optimal health for the birth and postpartum period. Being anemic can make labor longer and more painful bc that is what carries the oxygen, etc. Though these things help- and are very good! but what ultimately determines when you go into labor, outside of complications, is when the maturity of the lungs in the baby occur. This is the basic reason why some babies are born before the due date, and why some are born later (outside of maternal or fetal issues)

Hopefully that wasn't confusing to follow lol. Its hard to mash a pretty scientific thing into a small paragraph, but i know this stuff for fact as ive had to learn it for trainings and testing. im a child birth educator and a birth doula.


----------



## ferens06

I was told by my midwives that they don't know why labour starts as there's never been any real proof as to why :shrug:

I'm not bothering trying anything anymore, she can come when she likes. She's not going to stay in there forever, I'll have her here by the end of the month and hopefully for the rest of my life :D what's the rush?


----------



## tingley

I drank raspberry leaf tea, I drank a lot of it. I even had a cup when my contractions first started! I went 9 days overdue but my labour was only 7 hours long from beginning to end with only about 30 minutes or less pushing. I will deffinately be drinking it next time, even if it just helps me mentally feel more prepared.


----------



## tiasmummy

Guppy051708 said:


> A mother begins labor because the surfactant in the babies lungs gets to a certain level, which triggers a series of hormones to be released, then mama starts labor. The surfactant starts producing around 30 weeks, give or take, depends on genes as well (more science is starting to reveal that some families have women go overdue frequently bc their babies dont start producing surfactant until closer to 32 weeks). Anyways, this is something that is regulated with the lungs. It helps the lungs mature and be ready for breathing in life outside of the womb. When it reaches the proper maturity level, then the hormone reaction in the baby happens, then in the mom, then labor starts. In a healthy mom and baby, this is what happens, to bring on labor.
> 
> Taking and doing certain things is not going to speed up the rate of the lung development :nope: A lot of ppl thinK X thing made them go into labor, but in reality they probably would have anyways. Now things like walking and other fitness is helpful for labor bc it gets the baby into the optimal fetal position for birth. Things like sex and EPO are helpful to the cervix bc it softens it so that it can stretch easier. Things like RRLT help tone the uterus so that once labor does start, the contractions are more effective. Things like pregnancy tea is good for the mom so that she is less likely to be anemic and lack other nutrients, so her body can in optimal health for the birth and postpartum period. Being anemic can make labor longer and more painful bc that is what carries the oxygen, etc. Though these things help- and are very good! but what ultimately determines when you go into labor, outside of complications, is when the maturity of the lungs in the baby occur. This is the basic reason why some babies are born before the due date, and why some are born later (outside of maternal or fetal issues)
> 
> Hopefully that wasn't confusing to follow lol. Its hard to mash a pretty scientific thing into a small paragraph, but i know this stuff for fact as ive had to learn it for trainings and testing. im a child birth educator and a birth doula.

then what is the case in premature births?


----------



## Guppy051708

tiasmummy said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> A mother begins labor because the surfactant in the babies lungs gets to a certain level, which triggers a series of hormones to be released, then mama starts labor. The surfactant starts producing around 30 weeks, give or take, depends on genes as well (more science is starting to reveal that some families have women go overdue frequently bc their babies dont start producing surfactant until closer to 32 weeks). Anyways, this is something that is regulated with the lungs. It helps the lungs mature and be ready for breathing in life outside of the womb. When it reaches the proper maturity level, then the hormone reaction in the baby happens, then in the mom, then labor starts.* In a healthy mom and baby,* this is what happens, to bring on labor.
> 
> Taking and doing certain things is not going to speed up the rate of the lung development :nope: A lot of ppl thinK X thing made them go into labor, but in reality they probably would have anyways. Now things like walking and other fitness is helpful for labor bc it gets the baby into the optimal fetal position for birth. Things like sex and EPO are helpful to the cervix bc it softens it so that it can stretch easier. Things like RRLT help tone the uterus so that once labor does start, the contractions are more effective. Things like pregnancy tea is good for the mom so that she is less likely to be anemic and lack other nutrients, so her body can in optimal health for the birth and postpartum period. Being anemic can make labor longer and more painful bc that is what carries the oxygen, etc. Though these things help- and are very good! but what ultimately determines when you go into labor, outside of complications, is when the maturity of the lungs in the baby occur. This is the basic reason why some babies are born before the due date, and why some are born later (outside of maternal or fetal issues)
> 
> Hopefully that wasn't confusing to follow lol. Its hard to mash a pretty scientific thing into a small paragraph, but i know this stuff for fact as ive had to learn it for trainings and testing. im a child birth educator and a birth doula.
> 
> then what is the case in premature births?Click to expand...

Good question! Not so easy answer LOL

premature births are a result of either a complication in the mother and/or in the baby. The body will act on behalf of the mother and baby in the event of an issue. For instance, if a mother has cervical incompetance, then her body wants to open the cervix before the baby is ready to be born, because theres a genuine issue with her cervical function. So usually a clercage is placed (stiches into the cervix) to keep it shut long enough for the baby to develop. So thats maternal reason why a baby would be born early (if the clearcage wasn't in). Another instance is if the baby has some type of defect. For example, 1st trimester losses and miscarriage. MCs are quite common, unfortunatly, there are different reasons and many reasons why women MC but the most common is because the egg and sperm has missing genes. So then the baby does not survive once those key genese are missing, hence missing DNA code, the baby passes, and the mom has a MC. Another example is the case of eclampsia. The BP in the mom is on the rise which is fatal for her and can be fatal for the baby. A lot of these moms (who get to the point of actual eclampsia) will go into premature labor (if left alone) because the body knows that its putting the life of the mom at risk. In the case of pre-eclampsia, a mom may or may not go into labor prematurly (as the body needs the "signal" and it just may not have reached the warning yet), but that will go on to full blow ecamplsia and then labor starts for the sake of the mom and the baby. Now thank God for modern technology, those moms will likely be induced to save their lives. There are many other medical reasons, but for the body, if it signals a risk, it will make labor start because it knows keeping the baby in is a greater risk than starting labor. I was specifically referring to a healthy mom and healthy baby :thumbup:

It is true that science doesn't know exactly what happens. It hasnt even figured out the half of how hormones and the moms body and the babys body function together to make the entire orchestra, however,more and more science is pointing to the surfacint in a babys lungs. The babys lungs are the last thing to form and once they are done, then they are born, however, this would not be the case in a medical condition. Outside of medical problems in either mom or baby, if a baby comes early some genetic component is believed to have a part in the babys lungs being mature before 37 weeks (there are various familial findings, which is why some women will give birth prior to 37 weeks and their babys have no issues at all). Hopefully this answers it. Its hard to roll up hours and hours of education into a small paragraph, but thats the general flow. I can try to find links, academic articles, and information to direct you, if you would like :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

ferens06 said:


> I'm not bothering trying anything anymore, she can come when she likes. She's not going to stay in there forever,* I'll have her here by the end of the month and hopefully for the rest of my life * what's the rush?

:haha:

Let us know when you have her! it's such an exciting time for you :dance:


----------



## elohcin

I never went before my dates, but I will say that I drink TONS of RRL while I'm pregnant, and I do believe it has made a HUGE difference in my deliveries. My contractions are super efficient. :)


----------



## daydreaming22

Neither are mean to bring on an earlier labor...they simply make it easier.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Just thought. 
My first labour where I DID drink RLT was 4 hours (established)
My second, where I DIDN'T drink RLT was 7 hours (established)


----------



## youngwife20

YES drank it religously went a week over and my membrane ruptured ended up with an emc. its supposed to make things move quicker. i was in labour 48 hours lol didnt work for me


----------



## bunda

I've been drinking at least a litre of 30% RRL tea per day since 36 weeks and I'm currently ten days overdue.


If labour is triggered by surfactant levels in the baby's lungs, then that would suggest that inductions are, generally speaking, a bad idea. We're forcing a baby out before the lungs have reached full maturity. So why is the medical profession (in America particularly) so induction happy? 

It is certainly true that recent evidence points to babies born (or induced) at 38 weeks are at higher risk of developing asthma - indicating that 37 weeks may in fact not quite be full term, and we'd be better off waiting (medical emergencies aside) to induce.


However, the theory that it is lung development doesn't explain why ftm tend to go overdue and subsequent pregnancies tend to be shorter - this implies there is something about the mother's body that has to do with labour (of course, it could just be a body more sensitive to the hormonal signals from the baby - or a softer cervix, say).

I'm just peeved because I'm nearing the 42 week 'deadline' the NHS has imposed and they will start wanting to induce me in about 4 days' time. I've put off a sweep until Tuesday (when I'll be 41+6) but after that it's probably induction or threats I'm harming my baby. I had hoped for a homebirth so I've got 4 days left for my baby to find his/her own way out. After that, whether I opt for induction or not, it's the labour ward for me.... ugh!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I use both to help with labour when it does happen, seeing as neither of them bring on labour.


----------



## Vegan mum

With both mine I drank it from 32 weeks increasing the amount steadily. At 38 weeks I took the capsules along with the tea. My first was born 13 days overdue after 4(!!!) sweeps and my second 9 days overdue after 2 sweeps. My contractions were strong though and I reckon I recovered quickly afterwards. I've tried everything to not go overdue with my first including castor oil and nothing's worked. Best thing to do us relax and baby will come when baby's ready


----------



## ChuggaBump

Yes... RLT (about 5 mugs a day!), clary sage oil, fresh pineapple, spicey food, DTD, long walks... 

I went 2 weeks overdue!

Not going to bother with any of it this time - baby can come when it's ready!!


----------

